# Bis 2 Upper baffle



## Doug harms (Jan 20, 2017)

I need to replace the upper baffle of my 20 year old BIS 2 fireplace.  I have been told that no one in Canada carries BIS parts and that they have to come from the US and that it would take anywhere from 2 - 6 months to arrive.  The last place I talked to said that they could get the baffle within 2 months but that they often show up cracked.  I am still expected to pay in advance ($300) and there are no refunds if the part is cracked.  This seems ridiculous.  Has anyone else experienced this and are there suggestions for possible options?  The baffle is simply a piece of refractory cement.


----------



## qyota (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Doug - nice to meet you. I have a BIS 1.0, and last fall I rebuilt the refractories using firebrick and fireplace mortar. So far, it's holding up very well. For the top baffle, I'm using 1/2" ceramic fiberboard, purchased through skylinecomponents.com. You don't need refractory cement for the upper baffle. I like the fiberboard because it's light, and it won't warp or crack. It is a bit fragile, however, so be careful when loading the stove. Good luck!


----------



## Doug harms (Jan 21, 2017)

qyota said:


> Hi Doug - nice to meet you. I have a BIS 1.0, and last fall I rebuilt the refractories using firebrick and fireplace mortar. So far, it's holding up very well. For the top baffle, I'm using 1/2" ceramic fiberboard, purchased through skylinecomponents.com. You don't need refractory cement for the upper baffle. I like the fiberboard because it's light, and it won't warp or crack. It is a bit fragile, however, so be careful when loading the stove. Good luck!



Thanks for the response.  I am looking at ordering through skyline components.  Can you give me an idea of what they charge for shipping to Canada.  I tried them today but no answer.

Also what do you us to cut ceramic fibreboard?


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2017)

You might consider getting some ceramic refractory board of the same thickness and cut your own out of the sheet.


----------



## Doug harms (Jan 22, 2017)

Is ceramic refractory board the same as ceramic fibreboard? Also what do suggest for cutting the ceramic fibreboard?


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2017)

Similar, refractory is harder. Ceramic fiberboard like Duraboard should work. It's pretty soft stuff. Some report cutting it with a razor knife.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-2-ceramic-fiber-board-for-baffles-etc.72354/


----------



## qyota (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. The ceramic fiberboard from Skyline is very soft, and very lightweight. But, it does the job perfectly. Refractory is very heavy (it's cementitious). The fiberboard can easily be cut with a sharp razor/box knife.


----------

